# Fenders for a 79 Dasher?



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

I can't tell from looking at them... would these fit a '79?? It looks like they will, but I'm unsure


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Fenders for a 79 Dasher? (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I can't tell from looking at them... would these fit a '79?? It looks like they will, but I'm unsure

Yezzir. US Dasher fenders come in only two varieties: early (not corner lamps) and late (corner lamps.) Those are good for you. Sorry I never got around to getting a shipping quote for the one I was supposed to sell you. Life has been busy, and I don't get to the shop much.
Could be the same fenders as the guy who posted here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4145979


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeppers







Thanks man! I figure I can take both off of his hands, have them professionally restored/prepped/painted and ready to throw back on when the body is ready


----------

